# Hyperglycemea fail to move gas in IBS-bloating



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

1: Digestion. 2006;74(3-4):155-61. Epub 2007 Mar 6. LinksImpaired intestinal gas clearance during marked hyperglycemia in patients with functional abdominal bloating.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1734184...tractPlusDrugs1


----------

